# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 8 )



## ripjack13 (Feb 21, 2016)

*Do you use your Tablesaw blade guard? Why or why not? And what are the safety precautions you use/observe while using your Tablesaw? *





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the duck too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't use my table saw guard because it is not a very good one and is less dangerous without it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 21, 2016)

I do not use the guard. My saw is a early 70's craftsman and the guards always where a p.o.s. I took it off when I got the saw, never put it back on, and eventually just threw it away. My saw is tuned, blades are sharp and i always use caution when using it, push sticks and all. I have never been one that likes blade guards, just old school I guess, But I do like splitters and I should incorporate one of those into my saw.
But I have considered a new sawstop.........but the price stops me.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 21, 2016)

My guard comes off to dado, or using the tenoning jig. Other than that, it is always in place. 
My fence and blade are aligned, the splitter is centered, kickback pawls work.
Blade is always sharp, and gripper, push sticks and such are close by.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 21, 2016)

The stock guard that came with the saw was hung on on the wall, never used. I have an aftermarket overarm one that I use sometimes when I can. It won't work when I'm ripping narrow strips though. Use push sticks, gripper pusher. Keep the blade sharp, everything aligned, try to watch out! Tony

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 21, 2016)

I bought the Hitachi portable saw that I have downstairs used, without one. The thing is the one tool that scares the crap out of me on small work and was a huge deciding factor in getting the new bandsaw. It does make a halfway decent catch-all table though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't use mine, Most of my cuts are small enough I can't see what I'm doing with the one it came with in place. I do use featherboards, push sticks, and grippers to keep my hands well away from the blade. If cuts are really small I use either my sled with clamps to hold stuff down or go use the bandsaw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't use mine either because it kept hanging up on bigger chunks. I have a cpl push of push sticks I use all the time .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

I have used it in past but table saw is used normally for different duties now. tennon jig- coves and dadoes. bandsaws are my go to saw for most duties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2016)

No. 
They are a PITA.
To end each project with as many fingers as I started with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 21, 2016)

Well I think all now know that when I get a new saw I neither put on the guard, nor seem to remember the basic safety precautions I normally take. Why, because I'm a dumb ass (doing my best Red Forman impression).

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 21, 2016)

No. Because I dont have one. It also seems the little i do with it is either too big or too small for it to be practical. I use push sticks and stand to the side. (Its a small 10" craftsman)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 21, 2016)

The only times I don't use the guard (which incorporates the splitter and anti-kickback pawls) are (1) if it isn't a through-cut, or (2) if I'm using a sled, or (3) if I'm using a miter extension that straddles the blade.

In other words, I always use the guard/splitter when ripping (as well as push sticks and feather boards). I built a sled with an adjustable fence and lots of T-track for hold-downs, etc., which I use whenever possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 21, 2016)

Random pic. There's the guard.


 

No stoopid guards on these cuts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 22, 2016)

No... My table saw was made back in the days when you were expected to be smart enough to keep your fingers out of the blade while it's moving.

I bear in mind, at all times - You are supposed to keep your fingers out of the blade while it's moving!!

Likewise, I am eternally aware of probable path of trajectory anything is going to take if launched out of the saw, planer, jointer, lathe, whatever, and try to position myself as much out of that path of trajectory as humanly and safely possible.

(My _great-grandpa owned a cabinet shop; was standing in the middle of the room talking to an employee when a small piece of stock in the planer broke, launched, and shot through his left forearm. That was back in the late-'50s/early-60s, he fought infection for years from the splinters left behind in his arm. Thus Dad preached the latter from day one when I started working with power tools._)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert (Feb 22, 2016)

I do not, although I use the riving knife for everything except (obviously) dado cuts. I do use push sticks and the like all the time.

And yes, having all the fingers I started with at the end of the job is a prime consideration.

I learned about kickback in my high school shop class. Luckily it was a demonstration and everyone was well out of the way. The reinforced glass with the chicken wire in it, along with a chunk of 2x4, made a lasting impression. 

Mind you, the glass was not part of the demonstration - just had the bad luck to be at the mid point of the trajectory. Shop teacher said "That's never happened before."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2016)

Speaking of table saw safety, I posted a video on how to safely cut one piece of wood into 3 pieces a few years ago. Here's the link...

Table Saw Safety Course


----------

